# Western NY here.



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Western NY here...anybody interested in discussing local issues or situations stop by!


----------



## HAWK92 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Checking In*

Ulster County,N.Y. checking in.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

south western ny here, south of Buffalo


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey guys! Maybe we should include our friends in Ontario in this part of the forum? I know that a lot of folks live in a border region and commute for work and hockey.


----------



## USTO1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rochester, NY


----------



## Chr0nos (Feb 28, 2012)

Lackawanna, NY here! woodsman23, I have lots of family in Franklinville!


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

Niagara county here!!


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Born and raised in Chautauqua county


----------



## jimijam624 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rochester NY here checking in!


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

In a suburb of Rochester here!


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone aware of local barter groups? If we can rely less on the modern economy now, the adjustment later could come easier.


----------



## hollandshope (Mar 26, 2013)

Presently in Holland. What area are you in? Glad to see someone else. Was starting to think I was by myself over here.


----------



## shamrock75 (Aug 4, 2013)

Livingston county,western Ny,I'm interested in any trade groups,and gearing up for anything.As guns and ammo become more difficult and expensive to procure I tend to put a bit of my focus there.


----------



## CCinNY (Jan 30, 2011)

*wild food walk in WNY August 25, 2013*

For anyone interested there will be a wild food walk 
Sunday, August 25, 2013 - 1:30 PM

The Alabama Swamp 1101 Casey Road, Basom, NY

We will be walking the Alabama Park and see what's growing and eat it.

You will need:

1. Outdoor foot wear

2. Work gloves

3. Bags to put food in

4. A good wild edible book (I like the Peterson Guide)

5. A small knife

6. Water for drinking and some for cooking

7. Eating & cooking utensils

8. Spices and olive oil if you want them

please email [email protected] in you are interested in coming so we can get a general head count.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

Another one in Rochester, NY. Was absent on the forums a while but hoping to get back at it!


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## mickire (Nov 11, 2013)

Ulster County here!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Rochester, NY


----------



## DTOM14132 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sanborn area libertarian constitutionalist.


----------



## bull2453 (Sep 10, 2014)

Niagara county here brand new to the forum


----------



## DTOM14132 (Aug 31, 2014)

Everyone knows there is strength in numbers. I'm looking for an established or willing to be part of a start up civilian emergency response group in Niagara county/Wheatfield area. Does anyone know if the Niagara county patriots are such a group? Or is there an established militia in Niagara county?


----------



## Ready_1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sullivan County here


----------



## sophia0415 (Oct 21, 2015)

Fort drum area here


----------



## bgarrison54 (Mar 4, 2017)

*New member*

Allegany county, Wellsville, NY here, first time.


----------



## kcos54 (Oct 12, 2015)

Rochester NY here checking in! Any meet ups? Or anyone interested?


----------

